# CADILLAC FLEETWOOD 2 DOOR



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

PAYMENT METHODS:
PAYPAL = [email protected]

MONEY ORDERS: (MUST BE RECEIVED BY JULY 12TH, UNLESS ARRANGED)
ROBERTO ORDONEZ
PO BOX 3223
ANTIOCH, CA. 94531</span>


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks Beto for doing all of this. I'll send payment ASAP. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

godddammmm those a some real big bodies....... any pics of the masters and grills bumpers?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 28 2007, 10:14 PM~8199688
> *godddammmm those a some real big bodies....... any pics of the masters and grills bumpers?
> *


GRILL WILL LOOK SOMETHING LIKE THIS


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

HEY BETO U KNOW IM GETN SOME OF THESE....CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BIG BODY 2 DOOR WITH SECOND SKIRT INCLUDED, CHROMED FRONT AND REAR BUMPER W/ BOOTY KIT AND CHROME CASTLE GRILL. $105.00 PLUS $5.00 SHIPPING............AND MY DINERO IS STILL IN MY POCKET FOR THE FOUR DOORS.... :biggrin: HOW LONG IS THE WAIT ON THESE????


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

holly shit, their out now... you got any pics of one already done..


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Jun 28 2007, 10:24 PM~8199730
> *HEY BETO U KNOW IM GETN SOME OF THESE....CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BIG BODY 2 DOOR WITH SECOND SKIRT INCLUDED, CHROMED FRONT AND REAR BUMPER W/ BOOTY KIT AND CHROME CASTLE GRILL. $105.00 PLUS $5.00 SHIPPING............AND MY DINERO IS STILL IN MY POCKET FOR THE FOUR DOORS.... :biggrin: HOW LONG IS THE WAIT ON THESE????
> *



3-6 WEEKS, ALSO DEPENDS ON THE CHROMING


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 28 2007, 10:27 PM~8199737
> *holly shit, their out now... you got any pics of one already done..*


NO NOT YET, ONCE 4 DOORS ARE CASTED, HE WILL START ON 2 DOOR

NOT DONE YET, COMING SOON


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 29 2007, 02:33 AM~8199770
> *NO NOT YET, ONCE 4 DOORS ARE CASTED, HE WILL START ON 2 DOOR
> 
> NOT DONE YET, COMING SOON
> *


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

COMING VERY SOON


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

damn thing looks real! is it a man or woman? does it come with the details around it? :0 































:roflmao:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Any idea on what the pricing for the vert will be? 

Would it be more of a benefit to buy a 2 door and chop it or wait for the vert cause it will be cheaper?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jun 29 2007, 05:00 AM~8200533
> *Any idea on what the pricing for the vert will be?
> 
> Would it be more of a benefit to buy a 2 door and chop it or wait for the vert cause it will be cheaper?
> *


THE VERT WILL COST MORE. IT WILL HAVE CORRECT BACK SEAT AND BOOT WITH OPTIONAL UPTOP


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

are you offering this WITHOUT the chrome? All bare resin....

CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BIG BODY 2 DOOR WITH SECOND SKIRT INCLUDED, CHROMED FRONT AND REAR BUMPER W/ BOOTY KIT AND CHROME CASTLE GRILL. $105.00 PLUS $5.00 SHIPPING


----------



## casino2595 (Jul 21, 2006)

whos doing the chrome? are the parts gona be cleaned up before plating? just asking cuz i've got some stuff from model haus that had like clothes fibers plated in the parts and the chrome was not that good?


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STRANGER (Jun 12, 2007)

Shot at 2007-06-29


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRANGER_@Jun 29 2007, 03:19 PM~8203921
> *
> Shot at 2007-06-29
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 28 2007, 10:47 PM~8199527
> *PAYMENT METHODS:
> PAYPAL = [email protected]
> 
> ...


?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jun 29 2007, 09:24 AM~8201883
> *are you offering this WITHOUT the chrome?  All bare resin....
> 
> CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BIG BODY 2 DOOR WITH SECOND SKIRT INCLUDED, CHROMED FRONT AND REAR BUMPER W/ BOOTY KIT AND CHROME CASTLE GRILL. $105.00 PLUS $5.00 SHIPPING
> *


CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BIG BODY 2 DOOR WITH SECOND SKIRT INCLUDED, NON CHROMED FRONT AND REAR BUMPER W/NON CHROME BOOTY KIT AND NON CHROME CASTLE GRILL. $85.00 PLUS $5.00 SHIPPING


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

what exactly is the second skirt?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

?????


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 30 2007, 01:25 AM~8207137
> *what exactly is the second skirt?
> *


SECOND SKIRT IS AN OPTIONAL SKIRT THAT ATTACHES TO THE STOCK SKIRT MAKING THE REAR WHEEL WELL LONGER WHICH MAKES THE REAR LOOK LOWER.
I'LL POST PICTURES LATER OR IF SOMEONE CAN POST PIC THAT WOULD BE GREAT. I'M OFF TO WORK.


----------



## STRANGER (Jun 12, 2007)

here are pics of extended skirts


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

that vert is one bad ass muthafucka!!!!!!!!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRANGER_@Jul 2 2007, 09:10 AM~8218219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE PIC


----------



## STRANGER (Jun 12, 2007)

yeah, no problem homie


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 29 2007, 01:25 AM~8200180
> *COMING VERY SOON
> 
> 
> ...


wow....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

OKAY, ONLY 12 ORDERED. I WILL PAY THE DIFFERENCE TO HAVE THESE MADE AND PUT THEM ON EBAY. I WILL ORDER WITH CHROME BUMPERS AND CHROME BOOTY KIT ONLY. IF STILL INTERESTED LET ME KNOW.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Hey Beto I want this

7. CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BIG BODY 2 DOOR WITH SECOND SKIRT INCLUDED, CHROMED FRONT AND REAR BUMPER W/ BOOTY KIT AND CHROME CASTLE GRILL. AND 'SS IMPALA KIT TO COMPLETE $115.00 PLUS $8.00 SHIPPING


but remember what we talked on the phone. well card is here in El PAso but I dont get it till tomorrow so I can pay tomorrow with paypal. 

I also want a complete 4 door with donor kit. PM me a price for all.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

PM SENT


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

wtf is that pic of it scares me


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jul 13 2007, 10:58 AM~8301998
> *wtf is that pic of it scares me
> *


COMPARING THE BIG BODIES


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

PUT ME DOWN FOR A #5 AND LEMME KNOW WHAT I OWE YA HOMIE....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ohhhhhhh.... thats some tight shit.....




> _Originally posted by STRANGER_@Jul 2 2007, 07:10 AM~8218219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 13 2007, 08:52 PM~8305325
> *ohhhhhhh.... thats some tight shit.....
> *


x2


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any pics of the models


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Aug 23 2007, 09:33 AM~8624301
> *any pics of the models
> *


MY 2 DOOR BIG BODIES ARE ON HOLD. PLEASE CHECK WITH BIGGS OR TWINN FOR PURCHASE.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 23 2007, 12:48 PM~8625451
> *MY 2 DOOR BIG BODIES ARE ON HOLD. PLEASE CHECK WITH BIGGS OR TWINN FOR PURCHASE.
> *



PM sent-----4 or 5 to be exact


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Aug 23 2007, 12:07 PM~8625674
> *PM sent-----4 or 5 to be exact
> *


----------



## caddy1994 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi my friend i want this extend skirt how i can get it and this is my email for conect with me realy i want this extend skirt for two car answer me in my email please . [email protected]


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

This is exactly what im lookin for comin homies I know one of you O.G.s got one stashed that you could let go . . . I promise youll like what i do with it

Seriously trying to get ine of these if sumbody helps me i will shoot them sumthin out of my parts stash or sum kind of favor in return . 

TIA

TTT

WTF

LMAO


----------

